# I want out of my Marriage,what do I do?



## innocent124 (Dec 13, 2012)

Im 25 years old. My husband is 27 years old. We've been together for 6 years and been married for a year and a half. We have our ups and down like every other relationship. But we've have too many downs. I dont know what to think or what to do anymore. Im so ready to get out of this. I REALLY want out! Im so miserable. I used to be happy,lovable,caring and outgoing. After a while so many people have told me ive changed a bit. When im not with him, i swear im totally different. Im a bit happy, talkative, not miserable! When hes around,im always in a bad mood,quiet,angry and all sorts of emotions. We have no kids together. We are constantly aruging over stupid little things. What do i do? How do i tell him i want out?.....Please,any suggestions?


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm no expert but I would suggest telling him you are getting a divorce and then get divorced. 

It's not rocket surgery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LiamN (Nov 5, 2012)

Get clear on what you want and need to be happy in your life, start taking some action (make some plans) for an alternative place to be to start your new life and then tell him what you are going to do. Just make sure you have some things in place in case he takes it badly.


----------



## skb (Dec 1, 2012)

Divorce is too easy. Get yourself a lawyer and get your divorce started. No one needs to suffer in a miserable marriage. Good luck, get that lawyer.


----------



## innocent124 (Dec 13, 2012)

Thank you all. But i do hestitate because i dont know how he will react,and im scared. What do i do? Do i start looking for a new place to start my new life, get all my stuff while hes at work, then tell him? Im young at this, i really dont know, im a big ball of mixed emotions right now. Im frustrated,scared,nervous,excited.


----------



## NoWhere (Oct 2, 2012)

Either seek marriage counseling or divorce him. The answer to your question is a easy one, but neither of those solutions are.

You can't be concerned about how he will react. Its going to be tough to tell him and there is no magic way not to be scared or nervous. Just tell him we need to talk and sit down and let it out and let the chips fall where they may.

If this is something you've wanted for a long time it might feel good to get it off your chest.


----------

